# Bar end lights / blinkers



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I just bought bar end lights to enhance my night riding visibility. I saw these when I rode with a friend who has a set during one night ride. I was amazed at the complete profile of the bike can be seen even from afar. It's like navigational lights for boats. Drivers can see exactly where the bike's handlebar ends.

View attachment 820516















They are about $4-10 a pair. I bought 2 pairs for my two bikes unfortunately, it doesn't fit my Giant stock handlebar. It fits the other one easily though.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

These look pretty good. Where did you get them and who makes them? 

Careful about swerving into oncoming traffic. That could end badly


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

^
There are several being sol on eBay ranging from $3 to $10 a pair. It was actually an accessory for folding bikes. It uses 2 button type batteries per light.

Btw, that wasn't my video.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Can you provide us a link for the ones you bought?

Also you said that they didn't fit into one of your handlebars. What is their diameter? 

I think a lot of people who ride on the road for fun or commuting will be interested in these, so it would be helpful to have all the specifics. Having these on the end of the bar helps drivers with how much space there is between the rider and the car, as well as outlining the shape of the rider.

Anyway, thanks for posting about these things.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

^It's all over ebay just type in "bar end lights LED". Here are two (not mine):

2011 GUB Bar End LED Lights G 268 7 Colors 1 Pair | eBay

2pcs Gold Bicycle Bike CNC Handle Bar End Bar Plugs Lights LED Lights Pair 2213 | eBay

I did some measuring on the ones I bought and they can fit handlebars with an *internal* diameter between 16mm to 23mm. Unfortunately my other bike was 15mm.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

what about these: Trek Beacon Bar End Lights - americancycleandfitness.com


----------



## Ian_C (Sep 27, 2012)

DX also has them in a variety of colors. (search for Bar End Light or just scroll through Bike Lights) 
Fasttech seems to have them in blue only (blue frame - red light)

The Trek ones seem pricy for what they are, though I do like that they're AAA rather than AG10 batteries.


----------



## androgen (Apr 28, 2005)

Ian_C said:


> The Trek ones seem pricy for what they are, though I do like that they're AAA rather than AG10 batteries.


you need fifteen AG10 batteries to match the capacity of one AAA battery, so i think this is pretty significant.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

You're right Gundam168, I looked on ebay and they are available from many sellers. They all look about the same, but the descriptions are different. Some appear to have two flashing modes plus a steady mode. I wonder how long the batteries last, I could see that getting expensive. 

These things are push activated. I like to lean my bike against the wall when I get home, with the handlebar touching the wall. So that would turn on the light, which is not ideal.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I bought several dozen generic AG10 button batteries which were pretty cheap. I cycle around 2 pairs every 15 days so I use them as the need arises and not every time I do a night ride.

Regarding activating the lights when leaning the bike on the wall, I just remove the lights as they're easy to remove and attach.


----------

